# A Very Nervous and Aggressive Tiel - What can be Done?



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

A male tiel called Spike has been living with us for a while. He is a rescue, and nobody knows anything about his past life. He was for many months in a foster home full of other parrots, mainly big ones. In all his time in that home he was desperate to find a bird to bond with.
When he arrived here I was hoping that he'd bond with one of my tiels so that he could be happy at last, but unfortunately he has become obsessed with Bubu, who is quite friendly with him but is bonded with me. 
So now what happens is that Spike has become hostile to me; wants to sit on my head all the time, and then pecks while making those awful little noises they make when they are really angry  
When he first arrived I was able to give him scritches, not always but sometimes he'd let me; now it's not an option unless I want my finger severed from my hand. Every time I get close to him he will open his beak and look vicious... and it's not just posture, he means business! 
There is the possibility to rehome him in an aviary, and on one side I think maybe he'd be happier in a less "human" environment... But on the other side I want to be sure that it's the best thing for him. He whistles, talks, and when he's not in his psycho-odious mood he's quite a character!
What can I do to make him forget about Bubu and get back to a more friendly behaviour? 
I am pretty discouraged at the moment, but I don't want to give up on him. I don't want him to be tame, I just want him to be less nervous and angry


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't know the answer but my first thought was - can you seperate him into say another room or another cage?

Definitely don't give up on him. Sounds like he's had a hard start already.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I would separate them if I were you, but the only issue may be contact calling


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Four days ago I separated them. Bubu is not much of a birdy bird, so moving him out of the bird room was not a big deal for the other birds, they are used to him disappear once in a while. He stayed out of the bird room for two days, and during that time Spike seemed a bit better. But when I put Bubu back in he got all anxious and angry again. I can't keep Bubu out forever 
Also I forgot to say, originally I put him together with young Angelina hoping they'd bond. She adored him, and he was quite aggressive with her at the point that now she hisses at him when she sees him... and she is such a sweet natured bird! 
I feel that his problem is that he needs a mate. Maybe I should try and see if Yoghi accepts him? Today he seems better, maybe he read the post and he's telling me that he doesn't want to go to live in the aviary lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Or you could try hormone reduction on him...he's only aggressive because he's hormonal and wants a mate. If you take that desire away, he'll have no need to be aggressive.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Roxy, they are covered heavily for 14/15 hours per day. I see that it's not working well because all three girls want to mate, not constantly thank god but about once a week I will have one of them wanting to mate.
I read the post about hormone reduction many times, try to do everything by the book but still they are a bit hormonal. The boys are ok. Just the girls and Spike


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, have you tried leaving the lights on for 24 hours instead? Its an alternative to the long nights and it will sometimes work for those birds that the long nights doesn't work on. But also remember too, birds like to mate for fun just like humans do. So asking to mate and being hormonal are two different things.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Very true, I forgot about that! Apart from the mating they are all very laid back, no looking for nesting, no fights, and absolutely no egg laying. 
I would keep Spike separated from the others for a while but that's complicated. He cries if he is in the cage alone at night time, and you should have seen him when he saw all the tiels here the first time! It was touching, he was so happy. I am reluctant to separate him from the flock, but if you think it might be good for him I surely can try.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Little update. Maybe things are improving with Spike.
Last night I completely revolutionized the cage arrangements. I put the two girls together and Spike in a different cage with Yoghi. 
I have no idea if this is random or related to the new setting, but today Spike is much more agreeable! I was even able to give him scritches, which hasn't been possible for ages. 
He sits on my laptop's lid top, chews the guard, paces and still sometimes makes those little angry noises, but nothing like these past days! I am thrilled, cross your fingers for me so that he will get better and better! He is also less obsessed about sitting on my head. Still watches Bubu's every move, but he doesn't get aggressive if I cuddle Bubu. He still doesn't like it, but no aggression.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I continue this conversation with myself hoping that some day someone who can help me understand this poor bird will bother answer my questions. 
These last 7 days I have kept Spike at night in the cage with Yoghi. I was hoping that some of the placidity of Yoghi would stick on Spike, and actually he seems less nervous. Now during the day he will go sit at the window with Yoghi, they spend hours there, preening and looking outside, the two of them.
I have been thinking about hormones, and I am not that sure that his problem is hormonality. I have been observing him chasing Angelina. She decided that she likes him again and is constantly after him. He pecks at her, quite nastily really, he is just not interested in sex at all. If he was hormonal he'd try to mate, no? If not with her, with someone else here. On the contrary, he is the least interested, compared to all my little people.


----------



## BWBuy (Aug 26, 2013)

As a new owner, I can't respond to your issues with Spike. I do however really appreciate your sharing this with us and I look forward to a happy ending. I am very impressed with your obvious love for your birds and your patience with helping Spike to be a pleasant and content addition to your flock.


----------



## Jeannepp (Aug 24, 2013)

aww poor little fellow. To bad you don't know his full story. It's heartbreaking to see them so unhappy. I hope you figure something out for this little guy. It's not for not trying. You are a good parront. Some cases are just harder to crack then others.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, I really would like to know something about his previous life, but it seems that all his paperwork got lost some time during his time in care. 
Of all the weird things he does, since yesterday he is avoiding Bubu completely. Very surprising since until a few days ago he wouldn't stay away from him. This little boy really baffles me!


----------

